# spare some bells?



## Electriic (Apr 21, 2020)

I only got ACNH yesterday, and it's been a pain trying to pay off these nook loans. I was wondering if anyone could spare some bells?


----------



## Santana (Apr 21, 2020)

Sure! Ill offer you 10k


----------



## Electriic (Apr 21, 2020)

That would be awesome!


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Apr 21, 2020)

I can give you 10k too. Just pm me your dodo code.


----------



## Santana (Apr 21, 2020)

Perfect! What is ur dodo code?


----------



## Electriic (Apr 21, 2020)

SleepyMimeko said:


> I can give you 10k too. Just pm me your dodo code.


it's DT5GP!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Santana said:


> Perfect! What is ur dodo code?


it's DT5GP!


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm on my way and I have a couple of DIY recipes you can have too.


----------



## Electriic (Apr 21, 2020)

Tysm!!!


----------



## Santana (Apr 21, 2020)

Also some advice for making bells. Invest in turnips. The URL below should take you to a website in which you type in your turnip prices daily and it will predict when the price of turnips will peak. With this method, you will multiply money in no time

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

Btw Orville sys there is interference?


----------



## Leeloo55 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! I have an orchard setup and would be happy to bring you a big pile of each fruit, so you can set up your own orchard, too. Even just a few trees of non-native fruits can give you a nice pile of money. I’m Sela from Appledore, and I’ll visit you with the fruit and some bells too.

See you soon!


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Apr 21, 2020)

Interesting island name.  Too bad - I sold my turnips earlier today.


----------



## Electriic (Apr 21, 2020)

Leeloo55 said:


> Hi! I have an orchard setup and would be happy to bring you a big pile of each fruit, so you can set up your own orchard, too. Even just a few trees of non-native fruits can give you a nice pile of money. I’m Sela from Appledore, and I’ll visit you with the fruit and some bells too.
> 
> See you soon!


That would be great! I gotta open my gates again!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Leeloo55 said:


> Hi! I have an orchard setup and would be happy to bring you a big pile of each fruit, so you can set up your own orchard, too. Even just a few trees of non-native fruits can give you a nice pile of money. I’m Sela from Appledore, and I’ll visit you with the fruit and some bells too.
> 
> See you soon!



The code is 7B4M6!


----------



## Leeloo55 (Apr 21, 2020)

H


Electriic said:


> That would be great! I gotta open my gates again!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020
> 
> ...



I just gathered up the things I’ll donate, and now I’ll wait for my chance to come over.

In case you don’t know~ If you plant the fruit, be sure to give 2 spaces of clear ground in each direction, or the trees won’t grow. Once the trees are grown (the don’t have to be giving fruit yet, but must be full size trees), you can eat a fruit in order to dig up the tree and move closer to other mature trees, with only one space empty space needed between them.

Okay! I’ll try to visit now!


----------



## Electriic (Apr 21, 2020)

Leeloo55 said:


> H
> 
> 
> I just gathered up the things I’ll donate, and now I’ll wait for my chance to come over.
> ...


Okie!!!


----------



## nerdymom (Apr 21, 2020)

Still need some help?


----------



## Electriic (Apr 21, 2020)

a little :0


----------



## AndrewGK (Apr 21, 2020)

I would be happy to help you out.  I know what it is like to be new to the game.  Please send me Dodo Code so I can help!


----------



## Electriic (Apr 21, 2020)

code is B02LG!


----------



## nerdymom (Apr 21, 2020)

Send me dodo code


----------



## Electriic (Apr 21, 2020)

nerdymom said:


> Send me dodo code


B02LG!


----------

